# Puffer fish for snail control??



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello *

I was on the internet and I found some interesting links about Puffer fish, one of them has a picture of a puffer fish ready to hunt a snail :

http://www.nature-aquarium.com/order-SingPost.htm

I can't find more information in this page for the fish, but I also found some information about puffer fish, there are many of the species of puffers which normally inhabit fresh and brackish waters, and all of them actually can eat snails.

Snails are one of the my worries in this hobby and I'm wondering if one of you have ever tried one of this fish for snail control, please any comment will be very welcome

Regards


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Never used pufers in a planted tank but I know they are very sensetive to water conditions. Low PH GH and KH and very stable are the minimum requirements. They will attack other species in the tank. For this they are ususlly kept in species own tanks. Some are freshwater but others start out fresh but as the reach adulthood require brackish conditions and even all out marine conditions.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I have 2 dwarf puffers in my 10 gallon planted tanks. I got them for keeping the snail population in check. They seem to be doing well. Best of all, no snails either.

There are 6 juvenille Kerri tetras, 2 otos, 2 panda corys and 2 ghost shrimps together with them in the tank. They live in harmony and literally ignore each other actually. :lol:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a good site for everything Puffers.

http://puffer.proboards2.com/index.cgi


----------



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Thank you very much for your answers !

Amber that is what i'm looking for! thanks for sharing. I've been keeping fish since i was 4 years old ( a long time ago :wink: ) , some years ago I kept puffer fish, but they died, now I know they were green puffers which are Brackish Pufferfish and I kept mine in pure freshwater !. Here in Mexico is very hard to find a lot of great fish/plants/hardware for this hobby  , and juvenile green puffer are the only species that I've ever seen here in Mexico. I'm going to look for dwarf puffer, hoppefully I could get one of them, they look great and also have a very good size for a planted aquarium. Amber how many time have you keep your puffers in your tank?

Jans thanks for sharing the link, it is great !


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I got 2 puffers that look exactly like the picture on nature-aquarium. One of the club members gave them to me. He told me that he had 6 or so but the 2 that were left killed all the others. They seem to be a couple - stick together when in danger and such.

My puffers should not be let hungry - when hungry they nip on the tail fins of my fish (Harlequid rasbora, Black Neons). My puffers eat frozen brine shrimp, but ignore dry food. There are no more snails in that tank either.

--Nikolay


----------



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Niko

Be careful about your puffers if they are a couple, you could be taking care of fry in a few months  .

I was looking for information about puffers and I found that dwarf puffers can spawn in captivity. Also there is a way to see if there are males or females .

Look this link :wink:

http://www.rr.iij4u.or.jp/~kohda/en/en-dwarfpuffer.htm


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I only have 2 in a 10 gallon tank ; wanted to get more but the hubby said no; I started off with 5, 3 died (probably got killed by the remaining bigger 2).

Even with this 2, they fight all the time ... one wonders how this fish breeds.


----------

